# Converting 55 gallon to marine reef



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I plan to convert one of our 55 gallon tanks from freshwater to maring reef. My plans include a lighting upgrade to a 260watt coralife deluxe series unit, an appropriately sized wet/dry filter with sump and in-sump skimmer. amongst other things. As I have already found susbstantial saving on internet over LFS for the lighting unit, I was wondering if anyone could point me to good online retailers for other equipment such as the sump, skimmer, and other misc needs.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish I good help you out, but I bought all my stuff at different LFS.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

if you tell your LFS that you are setting up a new tank, they may offer a % discount if you buy all of your stuff thru them. Thats what I did and ended up getting 15% off an entire setup. If not then try http://www.drsfostersmith.com


----------

